# Rzr or teryx????



## 03maxpower

Need opinions and why problems and pluses. I thought I was sold on a teryx but I was out looking today and the rzrs look great too. Please help


----------



## filthyredneck

My step dad has an 08 teryx and one of the neighbors has an 08 rzr 800. Both are equally modded and I have to say id rather have the rzr. Its narrower and built lower profile so it trail rides a little better, I like the polaris 4wd better than kawi...just gotta upgrade the sprague carrier in the front diff on the rzr and your set. There is also a very noticable difference in power between the two...the 800 definitely out powers the 750 in stock form. I say test drive both and make your decision solely off what you like best.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower

I didnt know about the 4wd deal you talked about but all the other reasons mentioned is what makes me like the rzr


----------



## filthyredneck

The sprague carrier is made of plastic from the factory...its a very weak point in the front diff. Super ATV has an aftermarket aluminum one that is way better and not very expensive. Id run the factory one till it broke and then upgrade. From what I've seen between the two machines, the polaris has better seals also. Take the rzr and throw on a lift and tires, upgrade the sprague carrier, and chop the cage 4"......and you'd have exactly what I want lol.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower

You and me both now which one 900xp or rzr s the 900 looks pretty big but hard to tell til you get it on the trail but it would be nice getting the extra power stock rather than modding a new 800 cause either way you would have about the same money in either one


----------



## filthyredneck

Hmmmm....planning on getting a full aftermarket lift or just something like a 2"? The S would be pointless if you planned on going big anyways. I've seen a couple of the 900s in person and they are pretty good size, I think I saw 30 backs under one without any added lift and he had plenty of clearance. I looked at 2011 800 rzr S with a 2" lift on 30 backs and that was also a very good looking setup so I don't really think you can go wrong either way. I heard somewhere that the 900 was something like 200 lbs heavier though, so would the extra 100cc of displacement be enough to justify the added weight to an already heavy machine? Do some homework on that because I'm not 100% sure if I'm giving you accurate info...just something I heard. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## 03maxpower

If it goes like im reading on the rzr forums I dont think the two hundred pounds really matters some guys talk like they have alot of arse to them


----------



## Col_Sanders

If the places you ride have no width restriction and you can spend the extra $$ get the 900! The weight difference is nothing considering the hp difference. I an running on stock tires right now since there is no mud and I raced my dad's stock 2011 S last weekend (300') and beat him by a few lengths. 

The 900 is 64" wide stock but I really havent had any issues on the trails. I may have to back up a couple times in a tight space but I can deal with it. I have been playing around with it stock and it is really fun haulin *** through the trails. The suspension seems to work better at high speed.

Also if ground clearance is your thing the 900 is king. With my shocks cranked up 2.5" and my 30s I had 19" up front and 18" rear.


----------



## 03maxpower

Good info col but after a little thought the 900 might be a little wide for our trails and I dont really need a speed machine I got a brute for that haha btw I got the rack you sent thank you


----------



## Col_Sanders

I have the HL steering stop kit installed and I think that hurts maneuverability more than the width but I'd rather have to make a 3 point turn than replace an axle.


----------



## wyo58

Don't the rzr's come with fox shocks from the factory? If they do ( and I think they do), thats why they work better at high speed. Fox shocks are really nice on rough ground at higher speeds.


----------



## Polaris425

^ I think the S and the XP do... I dont think the plain versions do. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Only certain limited edition S models in 2011 & 2012 have them, all 2010 and below S have them and all XPs have them.


----------



## 09limebrute

i just bought a 2012 LE S and it has the fox shocks.. I really like it.. I almost think it rides better than my truck lol.. To me it was worth the extra money for the LE package.. The plain S has the Sachs shocks.. From wat i hear they dont last very long.. I put 90 miles on mine in arkansas last saturday and i love it.. it was very comfortable.. Didnt have any issues with the width.. Also i believe the cage in the front end is now made of some kind of Zinc instead of plastic.. Correct me if im wrong but i believe i read that


----------



## Col_Sanders

My dad has a 2011 without the Fox shocks. I have a little time behind the wheel on it and it rides smooth but he has them turned all the way down. Its so tiny...The bottom of my front bumper sat higher than top of the bed on his lol


----------



## 03maxpower

I put this on here and kawieriders and no love for the teryx. Might be a new brand in the garage next week


----------



## Col_Sanders

I love my Brute but wouldnt really consider buying a Teryx for what I do. The RZR is lighter, has more power, more ground clearance, a better 4wd system, and is more comfortable. The bed is small but it has room for all the crap I carry in it. 

The 2012 RZRs have a zinc cage in the front end like 09limebrute said, where earlier years were plastic but there are quite a few billet replacements out there. The 2011 axles were weaker than earlier years. Not sure if they did anything about that for 2012.


----------



## DLB

I think power is very close. Teryx is around 50 hp and the RZR is 53 hp I believe, but the teryx weights about 300 lbs more than a RZR...so that closeness in power isn't realized. The Teryx's suspension is a joke compared to the RZR S also.


----------



## 09limebrute

The 2012 axles are still the cheaper ones like the 2011.. i kno if you put the catvos 3" lift on it they highly recomend heavy duty axles such as turners.. kinda sucks because im planning on putting a lift and 30s on mine come spring.. I guess the newer stock axles wont hold up with that much angle


----------



## WesNewATV

I'm gonna say rzr also, but I'm kinda biased since we have 0 Teryx's and over 20 rzr's in our group.
On the 11 and newer axles, the rears seem to be the weak point so far. We've got a couple of s models in our group (that were still on stock axles, one on 29.5's and one on 31's) that have both broken their stock rear axles. Both had no lift and only had the shocks turned up. 
So far we've found rhino's are your best bang for the buck when it comes to replacement/upgraded rzr axles.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah ya'll have some of the sickest RZR's around...


----------



## brutemike

Rzrs make me sick in general just because i dont fit in them lol now the trex i do .


----------



## DLB

brutemike said:


> Rzrs make me sick in general just because i dont fit in them lol now the trex i do .


I know what you're saying. That's one of my grips about the RZR. Not very leg room friendly for 6'4" guys like me. Plus one for the Teryx.


----------



## WesNewATV

Lol, aww come little guys, I'm 6'8" about 360 and fit in one. Yes my left leg hangs out the door and my right knee hits the dash, but you can do it.:bigok:
But seriously, I'll have to sit in a Teryx the next time I come across one to see how much room they have.


----------



## 03maxpower

Dont get to fussy mike you will be riding with another one soon


----------



## Col_Sanders

Polaris makes a seat slider kit which lifts the seat up about 3". My dad is 6'3" and after he sat in mine he said its way more comfortable than his without the sliders and he is going to buy a set. It also means you can go deeper without getting your *** wet. lol


----------



## DLB

WesNewATV said:


> Lol, aww come little guys, I'm 6'8" about 360 and fit in one. Yes my left leg hangs out the door and my right knee hits the dash, but you can do it.:bigok:
> But seriously, I'll have to sit in a Teryx the next time I come across one to see how much room they have.


Yeah and the first time you catch that left knee on something you'll wish you had more leg room, lol. Anyone can "fit" in a RZR...doesn't mean they are comfortable. 

Teryx does have more room, but it's like sitting in a truck. Seat sits up higher and straighter.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah that was my one gripe about them, and I'm only 6'2" 225. Still feel like Im stuffed in there.


----------



## brutemike

Yea im 6`6 280 it dont work too well.


----------



## 03maxpower

Is $14800 a good price for a 2012 rzr s le orange madness?? That is otd price


----------



## Coolwizard

If money matters....around here you can get a much better deal on a Teryx than you can a RZR. I like the RZR better but I've seen some good deals on the Teryx.


----------



## 03maxpower

Id like to get a rzr just for the best price thats all


----------



## Col_Sanders

Whats your tax rate? You may be able to beat that if you go out of state but thats not bad if you have to pay tax..


----------



## 03maxpower

6% but that is out the door price tax included


----------



## Col_Sanders

Thats basically MSRP + tax. You could probably do better with some haggling.


----------



## 03maxpower

Pretty much is thanks for the perspective


----------



## Col_Sanders

That really isnt a bad price but you could probably do better. At least they arent trying to charge you freight and dealer setup fees. 

If you are willing to drive out of state there is a place in WV listing a 2012 Orange Madness on ATV Trader for 12999. You can at least use that as leverage on your local dealer. Or call and get an OTD price for it and have them fax it to you with everything in writing and go pick it up there. 

When I bought my 900 I priced them all around the country since I'm willing to drive to save money. I could have paid less if I drove to MS but by the time I spent all the $$ on gas and a hotel (and my time) I wouldnt have saved enough to justify the trip.


----------



## 03maxpower

Do you know the name of the place I called a place in wv and they wanted $14700 otd


----------



## Col_Sanders

Tri County Honda (877) 811-5967

The add: http://www.atvtraderonline.com/list...-RZR-S-800-White---Orange-Madness-LE-99614512


----------



## 08beast

At tri county. We paid 13000 otd excluding tax on our 11 le s carbon fiber. If that helps u any. We also got 3 shirts an a hat lol


----------



## 03maxpower

Thanks guys


----------



## brutemike

Hey paul check out romney cycle in wv thats where i got my brute for 7200 they will beat anyone and i do beleve they carry popos too.


----------



## 03maxpower

Ok I thought you got yours at bentleys


----------

